# What will be the new currency?



## vellomike

What do you think will happen when/if the dollar is worthless ?


----------



## TheAnt

1) Anybody holding dollars or owed dollars will get hosed.

2) A new currency will be adopted such that 100 old dollars will buy 1 new dollar ( or some other arbitrary ratio ).

3) PM's (and other things with intrinsic value) will be the only tools to carry wealth from one side of the collapse to the other. If (at the above ratio as an example) an ounce of gold will currently buy 2000 dollars and ounce of gold will buy 20 new dollars.

4) Nobody will trust the US to pay off debts for years to come (20 yrs? 50yrs? who knows) and this will make anything not produced locally MUCH more expensive. Since almost everything depends on the price of oil and we dont produce oil locally then EVERYTHING will cost more (2x? 3x? 4x? who knows)

5) Those in/with power will escape the pain of the dollars demise and those who are moochers may find there is nobody left to mooch off of. Everyone else will see some VERY hard times. 

6) Many/most/all other (western at least) nations economies will also collapse. China may be the only exclusion but geeesh, they own so much of our debt I dont see how they could be spared at this time anyway. Which is part of the reason this hasnt happened yet... China doesnt want it to happen yet.

Thats just for starters... good question that gets you thinking.


----------



## vellomike

Witch will be worth more after the dollars collapse ?
1.An oz. Of gold
2.a case of canned soup
3.A cheap 9mm pistol


----------



## TheAnt

vellomike said:


> Witch will be worth more after the dollars collapse ?
> 1.An oz. Of gold
> 2.a case of canned soup
> 3.A cheap 9mm pistol


That all depends on how it happens. Worst case scenario you will find that a 9mm is the most valuable for the first few weeks/months in order to even keep possession of a can of soup. Eventually, maybe months/years later an oz of gold may be worth more. If you are looking to invest I would get a handgun first.. maybe one for each adult or kid old enough to handle one all while investing in food stores. Unless you have tens of thousands of dollars to protect I dont think gold is a good buy right now. Silver on the other hand may be a better buy than gold is currently. Research the historical vs current gold:silver ratio to see why I say that -- in addition to the 'spendability' of silver. Just remember you cant eat gold/silver though if there is enough food to go around you can always buy food with gold/silver.


----------



## vellomike

So as of rite now I can buy 10 hi point 9mm pistols for the price of one oz. of gold,and 35 cases of food..... mmmmmm


----------



## TheAnt

vellomike said:


> So as of rite now I can buy 10 hi point 9mm pistols for the price of one oz. of gold,and 35 cases of food..... mmmmmm


Unless you already have enough 9mm and enough food why would you buy the gold? Of course that is a silly question because as you probably well know there is no such thing as too many handguns OR food. But if you had 'enough' you might want to supplement your preps with some shiny of one kind or another.


----------



## vellomike

Still I think people (at least in Wv) could use .22s or 12g shells as currency


----------



## TheAnt

vellomike said:


> Still I think people (at least in Wv) could use .22s or 12g shells as currency


Sure they could and depending on the circumstances of a dollars crash it may well happen. 3-5 years ago (maybe not even that long ago) I would say gold was a really good buy but even now if you have a ton of dollars lying around and you are otherwise prepared I would suggest investing at least a healthy portion of that into gold and/or silver. I dont fall into that category and neither does anyone I know. At this time the gold/silver market is priced out of my range -- but it might come down again to a level that I would purchase. Its something to keep in mind.


----------



## Magus

vellomike said:


> What do you think will happen when/if the dollar is worthless ?


Ammunition and food, the currency of the the millennium.:surrender:


----------



## tac803

It's hard to predict what future currency will consist of. Throughout history, the common means of transacting business was through silver and gold, as well as trade and bartering for goods and services. It may well be that the ones with archaic skills like working with leather, steel, and making clothing will be the new rich.


----------



## Immolatus

The dollar wouldnt actually disappear, it would be along the lines of Ants statement, it would be rediculously devalued.
Silver and gold, but theoretically that may not be for a long time depending on the circumstances that you could make out on your investment-as in actually 'profit' from it. PM's may not even actually hold their value, at least in terms of 'value' as the world currently views money (as in dollars). If SHTF, they may go straight up at first, but all 'investment' would dry up, the paper side of the deal would disappear completely, and most if not all industry demand would also. Just a guess, but that would cause them all to crash, again, only in the terms we view money, not necessarily actual value.
Does that make sense?


----------



## The_Blob

vellomike said:


> Still I think people (at least in Wv) could use .22s or 12g shells as currency


idk... :scratch ... I'm NOT a big fan of handing out ammo to potential future threats


----------



## drhwest

Im with Blob on that. I have never understood people talking about trading THEIR ammo for anything. If times are that bad food will be the major commodity. I would never trade away something that could be used against me later.

Anytime you come down to bartering you also run a risk. People may feel slighted, you may insult someone, or just might not agree on the transaction. These are all things that are minor in a civilized world, but may be deadly if what you are battering over is food or medicine to keep your family alive.

The reality is that even now people fall prey to friends and neighbors. I would trust only a select few during a collapse, and those individuals are prepping as well.


----------



## Woody

vellomike said:


> What do you think will happen when/if the dollar is worthless ?


Traditionally it never is totally worthless for a while, it gets massive inflation. You've seen the pictures where a wheel barrow of paper bills bought one loaf of bread. Then, the powers that be make the 'new' fiat currency at whatever exchange rate as pointed out before. You trade your 'old' money for the 'new' money.

The difficult part will be while the old money is inflated away and before the new money comes out. You will never have enough 'old' money to buy things you need. Your pay will not keep up with inflation and you will have less and less purchasing power. Say your take home pay is $250 a week, that's $1,000 a month. Right now on this you can pay your bills, have enough money for food and enough for a few beers with the gang. The price of food doubles while your pay remains the same, now you have to choose between bills and eating and forget about the beer! Soon the price of food is 4 times what it was a week or month ago and your pay still remains the same. Bills like your mortgage do not change as they are set for the term, the bank is losing on that deal. See where this is going? You are being squeezed out of existence. Just to be correct on this, it is not that the food actually costs more, it is that the money is worth that much less.

The way to prepare is to have as much 'stuff' as possible before that inflation starts. It is hard to be all set on food, as no one knows how long all this will take. I planned on one year, I can stretch it to two or more if the garden is productive. Sure I am trying to have a longer plan but already inflation is hitting me. It is hard to have enough extra to buy supplies for later when I have to buy supplies for now. I went to buy a bag of chips to watch the Super Bowl last week&#8230; $4.00 a bag!!! Granted I have not bought any for quite a while but last I remember they were well under $2.00, $.99 on sale.

Stock up on manual supplies, have an axe (or two) and saw (and extra blades) for firewood? Have an extra pair of boots, new in the box? Have a backup sharpening stone if the old one wears out or gets lost? These are all things we can do now and then not worry quite as much when what cost $1 yesterday and $10 today comes.


----------



## Clarice

I believe bartering skills will be high on the list. The only paper that will hold it's value is TP.


----------



## HozayBuck

*This is a subject we see pop up in here and every other forum quite often and we all have an opinion on the subject.

When gold was $300.00 an OZ I couldn't afford it , but I did buy 5 cases of 22 LR ammo , that's something like 27 K rounds of ammo... I like to shoot my 22's..a lot and often.

I also bought several cases of 12 ga buck and slugs , I shoot them a lot also..

For me a $300.00 coin didn't have as much value or peace of mind as the ammo..

We've all heard the arguments , which has the most value to a starving man and his family , a piece of gold or a fat hen?

I've always believed and see no reason to change now that PM's or stones only have value to somebody who already has everything they need...

Now ask your self this, really.. Do you know anybody you would consider well off who is truly a prepper? I don't , I see working class folks trying to stretch a little a long ways... people who can write a check or whip out a credit card and order a 2 years supply of every thing needed to survive a SHTF event don't seem to feel the need..

Of course I have no read data to support that statement, except from what I know about the folks I know.. I have a lot of close friends and most of them are two paycheck families and are doing very well , yet I can't get them interested in the preping idea..

I'll bet no one family in this forum has the kind of money to afford to fully stock their preps in one buying spree , I'll also bet not 2 % have the extra income to buy even a half OZ of PM's after dealing with every day expenses ...

But most of us can afford a couple of bulk pac 22 ammo from WM every once in a while.. we do what we can as we can and hope and pray for the time to get better prepared .

If or when a SHTF even comes I am 100 % sure my ammo will be worth more then gold.. my food will be worth it's weight in gold and for a long time afterwards ... and if and when order is restored many things will have to happen before PM's replace bartering..

It's been my experience that as a rule those who praise buying gold are the folks trying to sell gold , and there is nothing wrong with that... buy low sell high is the true capitalist way ...

I see it this way , when a politician says he's running for office because of a desire to "Serve" the people ...grab your wallet..he's a liar ! I'd sooner vote for the guy who says.."Well my Law practice isn't doing well and I need a job" ... same applies to anybody pushing you to buy anything...

That's my thoughts on what has more value.. right now it's gold..after a SHTF event...?? not so.. food, ammo, guns, tools, heavy duty clothing, boots gloves... all these things will be worth way more... surviving the moment will be all you will need on your plate..

As for trading ammo. I will trade with my neighbors that I know and trust, a stranger walking up and asking if I have ammo to trade ? nope .. common sense will be a commodity much needed..*


----------



## TheAnt

HozayBuck said:


> *It's been my experience that as a rule those who praise buying gold are the folks trying to sell gold , and there is nothing wrong with that... buy low sell high is the true capitalist way ...
> *


Just for the record I am not selling and gold or silver.

I would however like to recommend some material on the subject that is both insightful and entertaining. This guy is a hoot and I LOVE his commentary!:

His silver and gold site:
http://silver-and-gold-prices.goldprice.org/

Another site of his which has a lot of information including information on PMs:
http://the-moneychanger.com/

Specifically I would like to submit this article:
http://the-moneychanger.com/articles/restoring_freedom


----------



## Davarm

My bets on Beans n Rice and TP, or those things that PM's would be needed to obtain.

I cant afford PM's but I can stock up on necessities.


----------



## SuspectZero

*Live in the moment*

When shtf whatever item you want will be worth more than the item you are willing to part with for it. With a wife from south america and a few tours under me i can tell you most people in poor living conditions dont put a value on gold or a cheap pistol. I saw a local trade a junk car for a microwave. The next day i had found he had already traded away the microwave for new clothes. You will react to the current situation and most live day to day with no thoughts of the future. I agree with most that protecting supplies is important and over time as a society rebuilds (as they always do) gold will be king again.


----------



## TommyJefferson

> _What will be the new currency?_

Whiskey, Hydrocodone, and breeding-age females!

Just kidding.

According to a study of 775 fiat currencies by DollarDaze.org, twenty percent failed through hyperinflation, 21% were destroyed by war, 12% destroyed by independence, 24% were monetarily reformed, and 23% are still in circulation.

The future will be different.

The practices of one big country invading another ala World War II and countries creating new currencies became unnecessary after Global Government was achieved.

The British pound Sterling is *317 years old*. It is worth 0.5% of its original value of 12 ounces of silver.

The current U.S. Dollar retains a relatively large 3% of it's original value. It has at least one hundred years of utility remaining. Your great-grandchildren will still be using dollars (worth probably 0.05 % of today's dollar).

I will be happy when they get rid of stupid U.S. one cent coins. I hate the things. I throw them in the parking lot every time I get some.

The "new currency" will be U.S. Dollars.


----------



## BillS

Our first new currency will probably be a devalued dollar. Maybe the new dollars will be red in color, we'll get 1 new dollar for every 2 old dollars, and old dollars will no longer be a legal currency.
To me, there's no doubt that eventually there will be a new currency backed by gold. It might be a global currency or it might be just a US currency.


----------



## Davarm

BillS said:


> Our first new currency will probably be a devalued dollar. Maybe the new dollars will be red in color, we'll get 1 new dollar for every 2 old dollars, and old dollars will no longer be a legal currency.
> To me, there's no doubt that eventually there will be a new currency backed by gold. It might be a global currency or it might be just a US currency.


That new currency backed by gold may be a pipe dream, hope you are right but would not bet my first born on it.

Reason: This country most likely doesn't have any gold left to work with, when was the last time you saw an audit on Ft. Knox?


----------



## k0xxx

Some food for thought...

Fort Knox is said to hold approximately 147.2 million ounces of gold. At the today's value of about $1725, that gold would be valued at about (...add the 7, carry the 2...) $254 billion dollars. A lot of money, but just a pittance when compared by this country's GDP or debt. For Dollars to be backed by gold, either gold would need to be much more valuable, the Dollar worth more and a lot less of them in circulation (not going to happen), or the Dollar will need to be worth a WHOLE LOT less (more likely).


----------



## TheAnt

k0xxx said:


> Some food for thought...
> 
> Fort Knox is said to hold approximately 147.2 million ounces of gold. At the today's value of about $1725, that gold would be valued at about (...add the 7, carry the 2...) $254 billion dollars. A lot of money, but just a pittance when compared by this country's GDP or debt. For Dollars to be backed by gold, either gold would need to be much more valuable, the Dollar worth more and a lot less of them in circulation (not going to happen), or the Dollar will need to be worth a WHOLE LOT less (more likely).


Sounds about right to me. I suggest that our dollar should be backed by both gold and silver. Even still there would not be enough of that to account for our current spending or debt. We would have to drastically lower both spending and debt.

I personally dont know how we could make our dollar backed by gold and silver since so many dollars are in circulation. We would simply have to create a new currency that is backed by gold and silver and quit using dollars by a set date. You could use your dollars to purchase this new currency for a certain amount of time but 100$ might only buy you 1 new dollar. That said you could then buy a new car for 200$ or a steak dinner for 20¢.

The exchange rate between old and new dollars may be different but you get the idea. Other than doing this I dont know how it could be done. Would be a little weird getting paid a 5-10 dollars a week but at least we would always know that our dollar was going to be worth something.


----------



## HozayBuck

*If the Gov switches the Green backs over to red backs or blue or camo...they will be able to hammer the big boys int he dope business because they can enact a law where anybody with over say...$2000.00 in cash will have to prove where it came from..and if they can't the gov wo't take them back... meaning over night hundreds of billions of green backs will be worthless TP

I read an interesting thing a while back hell maybe it was a post in here.. it said there wasn't enough gold and silver on the planet to pay off our debt... makes ya go...huh*


----------



## TheAnt

HozayBuck said:


> *If the Gov switches the Green backs over to red backs or blue or camo...they will be able to hammer the big boys int he dope business because they can enact a law where anybody with over say...$2000.00 in cash will have to prove where it came from..and if they can't the gov wo't take them back... meaning over night hundreds of billions of green backs will be worthless TP*


Thats a silly idea because most folks couldnt explain where their money came from. They could say anything... prove it? I dont think it would work. Im sure they could find places to launder their money as well.



HozayBuck said:


> *ead an interesting thing a while back hell maybe it was a post in here.. it said there wasn't enough gold and silver on the planet to pay off our debt... makes ya go...huh*


There most certainly isnt. Sad huh?


----------



## vellomike

Who was living comfortably when the Cuban Gov. fell?


----------



## Magus

TommyJefferson said:


> I will be happy when they get rid of stupid U.S. one cent coins. I hate the things. I throw them in the parking lot every time I get some.
> 
> The "new currency" will be U.S. Dollars.


Sort through them, the copper ones are worth much more than a penny!
currency wise, a pound of pennies is roughly 3$ copper spot was 15$ a pound recently!

Oh, save the zinc or tin ones for use in your sawed off shotgun.messy at close range!


----------



## baconexplosion

I'm sure at some point there will be a push to make it purely electronic. It is much easier to regulate every aspect of it's use if it's all stored on a computer.


----------



## TommyJefferson

Magus said:


> Sort through them


I throw down pennies in parking lots for political reasons. I want people to see the Inflation Tax in real life. The worthless penny is a great physical reminder.

If you offered me a five dollar bill to perform 500 back-bends, I would not accept your offer. My back is old and worn out.

For the price of a tip to the waitress at IHOP I can prompt 500 people a year to consider how the value of U.S. currency has declined due to Federal Reserve thievery. My goal is for everyone to laugh at the idea of picking up pennies.

Plus, the tiny rebellion of slinging three pennies across a gas station parking lot actually feels good. Try it.


----------



## TheAnt

baconexplosion said:


> I'm sure at some point there will be a push to make it purely electronic. It is much easier to regulate every aspect of it's use if it's all stored on a computer.


You cant store gold and silver electronically, silly!


----------



## Emerald

For every penny you throw away-I pick them up.. every 100 pennies are a buck and I've gotten my exercise.. I also pick up dimes/nickles/quarters almost every freaking where I go.. if you think it doesn't add up.. you'd be wrong.. a few years back when someone made fun of me for picking up change I decided to save every coin I picked up in a jar and turn them in for spending money at holiday time.. I filled a gallon wine jug almost to the top with this spare change that isn't "worth" anything.. sure it was mainly pennies.. but ya know.. I was $32.71 richer that year. 
And yes.. if someone leaves beer cans/popcans/bottles in my yard or in the parking lot I pick them up and take them in once a month or so.. that dime a can makes it worth while.
you keep throwing them pennies and I can tell ya.. someone appreciates them..


----------



## RevWC

I think Money should disappear. What the world? Trading is so much more obvious...it takes the lazy ass people who sit around and don’t produce anything starve to death as they should..If I fish and catch more than I can eat I trade for bread that my neighbor made..simple..let's get back to the time when Government didn't exist..Health care? It's about genes you ‘re all going to die get over it! :2thumb:


----------



## k0xxx

RevWC said:


> I think Money should disappear. What the world? Trading is so much more obvious...it takes the lazy ass people who sit around and don't produce anything starve to death as they should..If I fish and catch more than I can eat I trade for bread that my neighbor made..simple..let's get back to the time when Government didn't exist..Health care? It's about genes you 're all going to die get over it! :2thumb:


It may sound nice, but it ain't going to happen. Pioneer life was not that great, in reality.

While barter may be necessary at certain times, it is a very inefficient means of trade. Some type of currency is needed to conduct business in a reasonable manner.

As for fishing and hunting, once the general population has to rely on these for subsistence, the numbers game and fish available will drop dramatically.

And health care is never needed until it is you are a family member that is sick or injured. Then it is a necessity.

I would greatly prefer that we just go back to a currency that is backed by something besides debt (my pipe dream...).


----------



## HozayBuck

TheAnt said:


> Thats a silly idea because most folks couldnt explain where their money came from. They could say anything... prove it? I dont think it would work. Im sure they could find places to launder their money as well.
> 
> There most certainly isnt. Sad huh?


Ant your a day late bud they talked about changing the money to screw the Dope kings..and if you think they can't say where did it come from you've not heard of the cops seizing cash found in searches if you can't prove where it came from it's forfeited to the LE agency...this has been going on for years..

You can only draw so much cash out of the bank before the feds are notified..the law is what "They" say it is...


----------



## MasterSergeantUSAF

200 cartons of cigarettes....vacuum packed and stored in my sealand container


----------



## k0xxx

MasterSergeantUSAF said:


> 200 cartons of cigarettes....vacuum packed and stored in my sealand container


Now that's a currency that may actually be worth something WTSHTF. :thumbraise:


----------



## TheAnt

HozayBuck said:


> Ant your a day late bud they talked about changing the money to screw the Dope kings..and if you think they can't say where did it come from you've not heard of the cops seizing cash found in searches if you can't prove where it came from it's forfeited to the LE agency...this has been going on for years..
> 
> You can only draw so much cash out of the bank before the feds are notified..the law is what "They" say it is...


Sure but you are talking about cash found where a crime was committed, not something lawful. What you are saying is like saying that if I went to the bank and tried to deposit $10k they would make me prove where it came from before I could deposit it and if I couldnt prove it then they wouldnt take it. If something like that were to happen I just have to find 10 folks that I can give $1k each and get them to deposit it and pay me later. It makes it inconvenient but not nearly impossible to get around. It basically just ticks off law abiding citizens -- not effective.

You are correct, the law is what "they" say it is. I can only draw so much out of the bank at any one time but if I withdraw under that every week/month I can amass $10k -- there, thats where the money came from. Prove it? I dont ever recall getting a receipt when I withdraw. Are there records at the bank? Probably but only going back so far -- maybe I withdrew years ago (check the dates on the bills). "They" know there are limitation to what you can prove even if you did get your money legally.

Honestly I think it would not be worth it to them to try to enforce that kind of thing. There would be too many ways around it -- if their goal was to basically steal cash from folks by not allowing them to trade it into new dollars they would just set a limit on the amount you could trade for new dollars per individual or household. There would still be ways around this. I would give old dollars to family members and friends that didnt have the limit and get them to repay me later. Its just not practical or effective a policy to affect folks like me. Thats what I think anyway... I could be wrong.


----------



## HozayBuck

*U.S.A. Forfeiture Laws*

*Ant this is the results of one fast search , this crap goes on every day.. all over the country..

http://www.bigeye.com/forfeit.htm*


----------



## mdprepper

It is not just banks that keep an eye on you and your money. I work at a grocery store that sells money orders and has Western Union. Any money order transactions that equal $3000 (including the fees) has to be logged and ID given (including your social security number). Don't want to provide ID, we fill out a Suspicious Activity Report and you do NOT get the money order. Western Union transactions $10,000 or above, same thing. Buying prepaid gift cards over $500, yup we get your ID for that too. What do we do with your info? It gets turned over to the Federal Government.


----------



## k0xxx

TheAnt said:


> ... just have to find 10 folks that I can give $1k each and get them to deposit it and pay me later....


They have laws that cover that also. It's called Structuring. I ran into it when I took out a 11k personal loan and tried to withdraw the whole amount in cash. I was told that I would have to fill out forms for any amount over 5k. I said "Fine, I'll that $4500 now, $4500 tomorrow, and the rest the day after. I was told that I the withdrawals would be flagged as "suspicious" and reported.

You may go under their radar and be successful, but get caught with a large wad of cash in a traffic stop and you are assumed guilty, and you have to prove how you got the money, to get it back. Even then you'll probably eat up most of it in lawyer's fees. Land of the free?


----------



## TheAnt

k0xxx said:


> They have laws that cover that also. It's called Structuring. I ran into it when I took out a 11k personal loan and tried to withdraw the whole amount in cash. I was told that I would have to fill out forms for any amount over 5k. I said "Fine, I'll that $4500 now, $4500 tomorrow, and the rest the day after. I was told that I the withdrawals would be flagged as "suspicious" and reported.
> 
> You may go under their radar and be successful, but get caught with a large wad of cash in a traffic stop and you are assumed guilty, and you have to prove how you got the money, to get it back. Even then you'll probably eat up most of it in lawyer's fees. Land of the free?


Land of the free? Not at that rate.


----------



## NaeKid

vellomike said:


> What do you think will happen when/if the dollar is worthless ?


I believe that when everything has settled down, the Amero (North American currency) will cover Mexico, UnitedStates and Canada just as the Euro covers many of the European nations ...

The Amero is a series of coins created by an artist that shows his idea of what is to come, it has not passed any laws, yet ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amero


----------



## TheAnt

NaeKid said:


> I believe that when everything has settled down, the Amero (North American currency) will cover Mexico, UnitedStates and Canada just as the Euro covers many of the European nations ...
> 
> The Amero is a series of coins created by an artist that shows his idea of what is to come, it has not passed any laws, yet ...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amero


The only way I could see that being better than what we currently have is if the coins are actually made from or at least contain PMs. Otherwise I am 100% against it.


----------



## NaeKid

I believe that the "coins" and "bills" will be mostly for show with the "real" money all being electronic. The money in your bank-account would be automatically converted from the dollar-value to the new Amero-value. Right now, the US-dollar and the Canadian-dollar are sitting at par, some days a little higher, some days a little lower, but, it has been within pennies for the last few months.

Right now would be the "perfect time" to convert all Canadian and American cash into the Amero - into one currency covering us all. One dollar Amero = one dollar US or one dollar CAD .. then the US/Canadian border would be fully open financially and then the border itself would be open so that all the subjects could move freely without the border-guards doing cavity-searches on 80-year-old-women or 18 year-old-hotties ...


----------



## ContinualHarvest

vellomike said:


> Still I think people (at least in Wv) could use .22s or 12g shells as currency


I'll have to agree with you. You can't hunt food with a bar of gold.


----------



## TheAnt

ContinualHarvest said:


> I'll have to agree with you. You can't hunt food with a bar of gold.


As was said earlier you better know well the person you are trading with and trust them!


----------



## BillM

*New currency*

The new currency , to have credibility and acceptance will be silver and gold .

If the current fiet currency, ( the dollar) collapses, the government will attempt to call in all gold held in public hands and issue a new fiet currency.

The public will not comply by turning in their gold and will not accept the new currency.

The government will eventualy issue a gold backed currency. Until then gold or silver will be the currency and items will be bartered by those who do not have gold or silver .

This is the most likely and most historical way that all monitary systens have progressed and regressed.


----------



## BlueShoe

There isn't enough gold to value a currency in Gold. Gold will be in a basket of items used to back a currency in the future, I mean again.
Have you all seen this video? SDR. Special Drawing Rights. It's already used. At your post office there is a form for international transfer that is denominated in SDR. 
George Soros discussing New Financial World Order, intentionally devaluing the dollar (2:45 minutes), etc.. "An orderly decline is actually desirable."--3:25 minutes. 




I can't listen to him without picturing Triumph the Insult Comic Dog.


----------



## BillM

*Gold*



tenOC said:


> There isn't enough gold to value a currency in Gold. Gold will be in a basket of items used to back a currency in the future, I mean again.
> Have you all seen this video? SDR. Special Drawing Rights. It's already used. At your post office there is a form for international transfer that is denominated in SDR.
> George Soros discussing New Financial World Order, intentionally devaluing the dollar (2:45 minutes), etc.. "An orderly decline is actually desirable."--3:25 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't listen to him without picturing Triumph the Insult Comic Dog.


There is enough gold to back a gold based economy.

It will just have to be revalued to around six thousand dollars per Troy oz.

According to the government's tally there is that much left in Fort Knox.

Regarding George Soros, I would not trust anything he says.


----------



## TheAnt

k0xxx said:


> They have laws that cover that also. It's called Structuring. I ran into it when I took out a 11k personal loan and tried to withdraw the whole amount in cash. I was told that I would have to fill out forms for any amount over 5k. I said "Fine, I'll that $4500 now, $4500 tomorrow, and the rest the day after. I was told that I the withdrawals would be flagged as "suspicious" and reported.
> 
> You may go under their radar and be successful, but get caught with a large wad of cash in a traffic stop and you are *assumed guilty*, and you have to prove how you got the money, to get it back. Even then you'll probably eat up most of it in lawyer's fees. Land of the free?


Forgive me, I read this again and thought "assumed guilty of WHAT?". I mean they would have to charge you with something... at least eventually... can any current/former LEO's comment on this?


----------



## DKRinAK

*Echos of the past*

THis thread is so very familiar - much of this came discussion was the major topic back in 1978 and 1979 - just before Little JImmy got tossed. Whch convinces my that obama is really Carter's second term.

Have you ever heard the old saw "Worthless as a Continental"? Know where that comes from? The first fiat currency issued in North America didn't do too well.

While I know many have come to loath Wiki, they do have decent historical bits.
(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_American_currency) Worth a look.

Another way to see how we got here would be to look at the Panic of 1819, or the Panic of 1837 or 1873 or even 1893.... THey all share common elements -- unbounded speculation and executive experiments on finance.


----------



## stayingthegame

if I get any amount of money from the bank I keep the bank receipt with it until i get home.


----------

